
Coronavirus patients with even mild cases are taking months to recover - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-05-19/covid-fatigue-one-of-worst-symptons-patients-say/12252602
======
nickthemagicman
A better title: A very very tiny subset of the patients have complications
after having Coronavirus just like with any other disease.

~~~
rapjr9
I'd like to see some data on this. There have been reports of clotting
problems, lung, kidney and liver damage, destruction of lung function, and
more. Yet there are no estimates I've seen of the duration or prevalence of
these. There are anecdotal reports of people taking months to recover, but
again little public data. Death is not the only bad outcome of this virus and
without documented these other effects the true harm of the virus can't be
known.

~~~
nickthemagicman
That's because they amount of people who get these is miniscule. It's a
Coronavirus. It's a purely respiratory virus. These issues are most like from
some obscure genetic susceptibility to the virus or from some pre existing
conditions the patient had.

